# What else do you do??



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone here have any hobbies other than fish related stuff??


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I enjoy all sorts of "crafting" also.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

craftyflalady said:


> I enjoy all sorts of "crafting" also.


what kind?? sewing? pottery? woodwork??


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Birds and bird watching and gardening. I also like to do some crafting such as making wreaths and such.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> what kind?? sewing? pottery? woodwork??


The easy answer would be "all of the above".

I have been crafting for alot of years, and what I am "into" at the time changes. It would be easier to tell you what I DON'T do...I have never tried Stained Glass....but would like too.

Right now what I am into the most is paper work. Not Scrapbooking, but card making and origami mostly. It's really amazing what you can make with a sheet of paper! ;-)

Hope that answered your question. ;-)
Kathy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would love to make stained glass too!


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

well... im not very creative, so i have to find other ways to spend my time...
These are pictures of me from different trips down to Jennings GP in Florida. Try not to see the one picture where i forgot to zip my leathers together. the rest of the picture is pretty good...










this was my first trackday...









i wrecked pretty hard shortly after this picture was taken...









This is my dad and i up at Deals Gap, TN


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Way Cool! Great Shots! Tks for sharing them! 

Kathy


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome pictures, torpedo! Nice motorcyles too...are they yours? Looks like a lot of fun, I love riding motorcycles. I haven't driven yet, but I want to get a license and a motorcyle some time.

Hobbies? Let's see...karate, working out, cooking, beading, sewing, woodworking, detailing cars (and my truck  ), basketball, canoeing, and gardening. Probably other things too I can't think of now.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

some of mine are... drumming, reptiles and amphibians, my car, computer "stuff". video games, birds, and i think thats about it.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

What where the consequence for not zipping your 2 piece together? How did the 500 make out?

I have to make a trip to the gap sometime!

Motorcycles, snowboarding(when I get to), fishing, camping, video games. I used to play guitar/bass but ended up getting really burnt out on it. Kinda just got stuck it a rut of playing the same stuff and not learning anything. When I used to have alot of extra time on my hands I would put models together.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Guitar, Basketball, Football and other stuff that i just dont seem to remember.....


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i like taking pics, drawing, my terrarium, Sports, and lots more.. i would like to show you some photos but i dont know how... its kind of complicating


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Home Brewing, lots of gardening/landscaping, a little woodworking and playing around with computers.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, we are a lively little bunch, heh?? LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm, my zoo takes up a ton of my time so I guess animals in general are a hobby (of particular interest are reptiles), my toddler is a major monkey on his way to being a huge animal lover, I like gardening and anything that gets me out of the house (I'm a stay at home mom......working on starting school to FINISH school......).


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> Hm, my zoo takes up a ton of my time so I guess animals in general are a hobby (of particular interest are reptiles), my toddler is a major monkey on his way to being a huge animal lover, I like gardening and anything that gets me out of the house (I'm a stay at home mom......working on starting school to FINISH school......).


what kind of reptiles do you have?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have two mali uromastyx (both females to my dismay), I had two saharans as well but we sold them before we moved cross country...... They look like little dinosaurs. I've had snakes and other little lizards but the uros are my favorite. I'd like to get a male eventually and breed them.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

I collect boardgames (Don't laugh). Things have moved on a long way from the days of Ludo and Monopoly..trust me  ( http://www.boardgamegeek.com ) Plus you get to combine Reefs with boardgames... http://www.boardgamegeek.com/game/12962

I also watch a lot of films, I've squeezed in a home cinema system around the fish tanks.

Killing people on Battlefield2 takes up quite a lot of my time as well 

plus too many small interests to list.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

goodie said:


> What where the consequence for not zipping your 2 piece together? How did the 500 make out?


im sorry... i forgot about this thread...

actually i did more rolling than sliding, so not being zipped together didnt make a whole lot of difference. 

the EX took more of a beating than i did. i had a couple of bumps and bruises, but thats about it. i had to replace the forks, exhaust, clipons, fairings, and other little stuff. 

all of those bikes are or were mine at some point. The Mille had to go because it was scaring the poopy out of me. thats a strong freakin bike! the TLR was my favorite, but it was just too heavy. i still have the EX, but i replaced the Mille with an '04 R6, and i bought a Venture for those long street rides. 

we're headed back up to the Gap next month, but on sportbikes this time. if you can join us on the 15th, let me know! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Horse Showing

Going to movies (movie theater)


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> we're headed back up to the Gap next month, but on sportbikes this time. if you can join us on the 15th, let me know!


Thanks for the invite! Unfortunately I can't at that time. Family stuff on that weekend and Im getting married in May. Needless to say I have a lot to do (and pay for). I have a feeling that my other half wouldn't be to thrilled if I left at the moment.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I go fishing, do woodwork, build and play instruments, hang out with my "club" to play halo, and I do other small stuff that I can't quite think of


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

My parakeet and hermit crabs. I also enjoy emo/hardcore music like Chiodos and The Fall of Troy


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

CVV1 said:


> My parakeet and hermit crabs. I also enjoy emo/hardcore music like Chiodos and The Fall of Troy


ever heard this? www.myspace.com/marchofflames I like them


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

For sports, I downhill ski, mountain bike and whenever I get a chance to get a game together, I play vollyball and lacrosse. 

I also play guitar and a little bit of piano; mostly folk-rock influenced. Although I'm a big fan of the harder, classic rock(Zeppelin, AC/DC, Sabbath, etc...), I like playing the softer, acoustic rock(Neil Young, Bob Dylan, etc...). Maybe it's because I sound good singing Bob Dylan's songs, instead of sounding like a cat in heat trying to sing like Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I do alot of volunteer work with local government and I tour federal buildings. Last week I was at 201 Poplar, which a few years back was the most dangerous jail in the nation, I was on a tour with the warden. This week I am recruiting 18 and 19 year old college students to attempt to buy alchohol underage for the state alchohol bureau.
Other than government stuff, I have an African Grey Parrot and I enjoy spending time with him and my dog... I spend alot of time in extracurricular college programs also.


----------

